# Delphi Auto Install Question



## Papa (Sep 29, 2002)

I have a JVC receiver in my truck that has a aux. port on the front. Does Delphi offer a kit that will utilize this port? (I don't have a cassette player and am leary of the FM modulator after reading some posts).


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

If it's just a regular stereo audio input, you don't really need any special "kit". Just plug in your Delphi using a stereo mini plug patch cable. Of course you will also need some way to power the unit either through the cigarette lighter or patched directly from the auto's fuse box.


----------



## pinkertonfloyd (Jun 5, 2002)

You'll need a couple mini jack to RCA adapters and a Ground Loop Isolator (Everytime I've done a front AUX jack the isolator is needed). Radioshack stocks it all. My wife has a Delphi connected to her AIWA AUX jack this way, works awsome.


----------



## TopCat99 (Nov 3, 2002)

No ground loop or other problems with my Aiwa and a Mercury Topaz (didn't have any problems with ham radio install either, actually ).

But I really must get a home kit...I'm spoiled now


----------

